# R15: Freezing / Crashing-> Software Versions (10C8,1047) ONLY!



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Release Notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60083

RULES for this thread

This is not a bashing thread. This thread is to track and have some conversation regarding the issues freezing or crashing the box... Large topics should have their own thread.

BEFORE POSTING
Verify that you have version 10C8 or 1044, if not... please post in the appropriate thread. (Create one if you can't find one)

Previous Version Thread
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56293


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

10C8

Not really freezing / crashing, but I think the spirit of this thread would include new/more frequent glitches?

I've noticed several problems with Trick Play features. Last night I couldn't start playing a recording by hitting play from MyVOD. I was able to get it to play by highlighting the program, hitting select, highlighting play, and hitting select. Then, FF, RW, Slip and repeat wouldn't work. Tonight, I hit Slip 8 times, the status bar incremented to 8x, but it continued to play at regular speed. I hit Play and the status bar dissapeared. When I hit Slip again, it worked properly.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

When I first tried 10C8 I had some very strange problems when playing a recorded show. A reset fixed those and I haven't seen them since.


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

To: All R15 Beta testers everywhere.
Oh that includes anyone that has an R15.

I have had problems with my R15 crashing and freezing.
I have gotten stuck on a channel and the unit did not respond to any command.
I assumed this may be because it was doing house keeping with regard to my to do list that I changed or modified at the time. I thought I would just leave it for a day and come back to see if it corrected itself. Unfortunately the R15 has never corrected itself when it freezes or has a glitch like the list screen does not completely render the list of recorded items.
Once this unit has a problem I have noticed it never clears itself.
Usually a reset is in order. I also don't like to reset my unit multiple times a week which is a pain. Thankfully I have a Tivo as my primary DVR.
After months of living with the R15 I have noticed there are certain things you can do to greatly increase reliability.
As already suggested in other threads don't give your R15 too many things to chew on at any given time. Switching often between your to do list and deleting items in your MYVOD list by going back and forth will bring forth some unstable occurrences from your R15. If your going to do anything on your R15 you have to be very careful not to overwhelm it with too many request. For example setting up series links for multiple shows at one time will usually kick your R15 in overload.
I have been able to set up 5 without any issue at any given time.
But if you want to setup 10 or 20 at one time I would do it over multiple hours.
Never setup more than 3 to 5 at a time. And once you do setup the series link do not play with your R15 Search function until a few hours have pasted.
Searching through the Schedule is usually the main culprit in making your R15 unstable after you setup multiple series links.
The series link and your EPG share the same search engine and vie for the same resources. This is what usually causes a problem that requires a reset.
If any one here remembers the early versions of windows, you will be very familiar with how the Windows OS would not release resources and would eventually crash from lack of resources. This is akin to what is happening to your R15. Tivo is based on Linux and does not have these issues.
For users that a reset is not helping I have a suggestion.

This is not something all users will want to to do but if your R15 is unstable you may have to do it. You will need to do a RESET Everything so the entire hard drive is wiped, when the blue screen comes up use the 02468 to reinstall the software. Wait two days before programing your unit to records anything after the RESET Everything has been done.

Once I have done this and don't push my R15 too hard I have not experienced a crash or a freeze. Or at least until another update comes along like 10C8. I was testing 10C8 and I think I pushed my R15 a little too hard and got it to crash. Once I used my stated suggestions I have not had anymore issues.
The current R15 OS is very fragile but stable if not pushed too hard, ie setting up multiple series links at the same time then doing multiple Key word searches right afterwords.

There is one advantage to having a single search engine for MYVOD, EPG and your series links. That is when you search for a show and you already have it recorded, it shows up in the search result. Unfortunately searching for items in the EPG and ON disk for content seems to be very resource intensive.

If I were on the development team I may remove something here to make it more stable, until we had a more reliable way of executing this function.

So much for my 2 cents.
Hope I helped some of you having reliability problems with your R15.

Keith


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Keith, What software version are you on..... ?


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Keith, What software version are you on..... ?


 I am on 10C8.

Keith


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Someone needs to break that post out and make it a sticky :up:

Seriously. For those with the golden boxes, how about trying Keith's suggestions in the reverse, for educational purposes.


----------



## UoPSlave (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi, I do not have an issue with freezing/crashing, but I have noticed some weird things happening after the update. The most notable one involves the status bar when you pause, fast forward, rewind, etc. Periodically, when I perform one of these functions, that status bar is just not there anymore. I will need to perform a reset in order to get that back. In addition, the 30-second skip periodically does not work as well until I do a reset. Last night the 30-second skip put the unit in normal 1x forward mode and pressing it repeatedly only increased the speed.
Pretty minor issues, but this is what I have noticed. Prior to this update I have had no problems with the R15 other than the SL issues. 
Thank you.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yep...
There is something up with the progress/status bar.

The issues isn't "consistant", and I haven't been able to reproduce it on command. But it does occur.

Normally. If I put the unit in standby overnight, things are okay in the morning. (My R15 is in the bedroom, so I put in Standby when I go to sleep, not because of the progress bar)


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

I noticed an Issue I am having and actually had with the previous versions before 10C8. When I use active channel and setup my zip code for weather in my area and also setup the state for lottery results it affects my MYVOD List.
I am getting a glitch when I click list button.
The list screen even if there is something there does not display the recorded programs.
If I toggle the tab green and red I can get it to display the list screen and show the recorded programs.
I reset my R15 by clicking the red button and this issue disappeared but I also noticed it clears my zip code for weather and State information for Lotto results.
If I put this information back in I get the same problem with the list screen.

Has anyone else been able to reproduce this problem?

Keith


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Keith,

I've never setup the weather/lottery/horoscope before. I just set them up and didn't have a problem the first time into MYVOD but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

It doesn't happen right away.
Try going between the screens when your recording a channel.
While recording a channel click active and then goto the list screen.
You may have to switch between screens a few times before it occurs.

Keith



Wolffpack said:


> Keith,
> 
> I've never setup the weather/lottery/horoscope before. I just set them up and didn't have a problem the first time into MYVOD but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not sure if this is related or not.
But every time I got the R15 to crash it always had the MyVOD list screen problem not fully displaying before it crashed.
Usually the thing that threw it overboard was when I hit the pause key on a channel and left the house and came back later that day.
I no longer hit pause and leave for multiple hours.

Keith


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

klwillis said:


> It doesn't happen right away.
> Try going between the screens when your recording a channel.
> While recording a channel click active and then goto the list screen.
> You may have to switch between screens a few times before it occurs.
> ...


While this would seem ridiculous, I've only got 1 tuner active and I've already run into other problems (documented on this forum) that only appears when one tuner is active. I'd guess you have both of your tuners active, correct?


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes I have both tuners active.



Wolffpack said:


> While this would seem ridiculous, I've only got 1 tuner active and I've already run into other problems (documented on this forum) that only appears when one tuner is active. I'd guess you have both of your tuners active, correct?


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

klwillis said:


> I noticed an Issue I am having and actually had with the previous versions before 10C8. When I use active channel and setup my zip code for weather in my area and also setup the state for lottery results it affects my MYVOD List.
> I am getting a glitch when I click list button.
> The list screen even if there is something there does not display the recorded programs.
> If I toggle the tab green and red I can get it to display the list screen and show the recorded programs.
> ...


I've had this problem also, I never connected the blank VOD list screen to Active channel stuff though, The blank VOD seem to be sparatic.


----------



## cdworkin (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh my. I have crashed 2 of the R15s already and have just finished setting up my 3rd. I asked that they send me an R10 this time, but nope, got the R15 again. I am really quite shocked that something that has so many issues is sent out. I never had any issues with my Tivo, it was like old faithful compared to this R15 thing. 

The tier 2 tech guy told me that since I have already crashed 2 of them it might be something wrong with the wiring in my house. Right.

And I specifically asked him if I needed to go slow on the commands because that was the only thing that I could guess that caused it to crash and he said no, it would just do all the commands in succession. Then I read here somewhere that you have to go slowly with everything to not overload it.

I am just shaking my head at this stuff.

CDM


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

cdworkin said:


> Oh my. I have crashed 2 of the R15s already and have just finished setting up my 3rd. I asked that they send me an R10 this time, but nope, got the R15 again. I am really quite shocked that something that has so many issues is sent out. I never had any issues with my Tivo, it was like old faithful compared to this R15 thing.
> 
> The tier 2 tech guy told me that since I have already crashed 2 of them it might be something wrong with the wiring in my house. Right.
> 
> ...


When my Hughes GCXBOT died, I crashed 3 R10's. I to was told I had cable or LNB problems and I had to have a service call before they would send another unit. I asked for the R15. So far so good for me. I truly believe they don't fully test the units that are returned and they ship out bad receivers both R10 and R15. Just a guess, but my R10's wouldn't quit right away. I am sure they have already been resent to the field because of there demand.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cdworkin said:


> Oh my. I have crashed 2 of the R15s already and have just finished setting up my 3rd. I asked that they send me an R10 this time, but nope, got the R15 again. I am really quite shocked that something that has so many issues is sent out. I never had any issues with my Tivo, it was like old faithful compared to this R15 thing.
> 
> The tier 2 tech guy told me that since I have already crashed 2 of them it might be something wrong with the wiring in my house. Right.
> 
> ...


What software version are you running on ?


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

10C8

I've had to reformat mine twice so far...it locks up in the MyVOD and while I am just watching or changing channels...I had a CSR tell me there is another software download for this, and that it was being released today.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You have the latest public released version (10C8)
It is possible that the "full" 10C8/1047 release is going tonight

You have had to reformat it twice since 10C8? As in the Reset All?
You may want to consider the other method... 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61098

If that still doesn't correct your lock ups...

Then you have two options, hang tight till the next release (which should be in August, not sure when)
Or request a replacement unit.

As you definently have an issue there that is outside the norm.
It is very possible that you have a failing hard drive. (since you are having issues when looking up MyVod, and changing channels (As that resets the buffers)


----------



## cdworkin (Jul 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What software version are you running on ?


We downloaded the software update today when we set it up, so shouldn't that be the latest version? How do I tell what the version is?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cdworkin said:


> We downloaded the software update today when we set it up, so shouldn't that be the latest version? How do I tell what the version is?


Possible (you had a good installer if he procedded with the forced download)

Menu->Settings->Setup->Info


----------



## cdworkin (Jul 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Possible (you had a good installer if he procedded with the forced download)
> 
> Menu->Settings->Setup->Info


I was the installer. The tech on the phone said to go ahead with the download.

CDM


----------



## cdworkin (Jul 26, 2006)

1047 was the update we did today.

CDM


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So how is the 3rd going? (I know it was early)...
What software version where the other two on before you shut them down.


----------



## Armando (Apr 13, 2006)

i finally recieved both current versions. but this morning, both DVR's would not turn on either by remote or on the reciever itself. so i pushed the reset on both DVR's and now all is ok. are the SL's fixed ? can i start using them ?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Armando said:


> are the SL's fixed ? can i start using them ?


Some have reported progress, but there are still First Run/Repeat issues.


----------



## cdworkin (Jul 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So how is the 3rd going? (I know it was early)...
> What software version where the other two on before you shut them down.


It is going ok. I hold my breath every time I go to do something because I know the more I do the greater the chance it has to crash. But so far so good. The only issue I see is that the tracking bar at the bottom when you are fast-forwarding through a pre-recorded show does not track, it stays on 0. It does fast forward. My husband was complaining about that and I told him just don't look at that. We can live with that.

I don't know the software versions on the other 2, they are sitting by my front door. Is there any way to tell without actually plugging them in?

CDM


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

They are probably at the original version, and will get an update as soon as it downloads.

That "progress bar" issue is known... so hopefully in the next release it will be corrected.

Question: (to everyone), has anyone found a way to recreate the progress bar issue on command? For me it just happens out of the blue, with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Hokie01 (Jun 9, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> When I first tried 10C8 I had some very strange problems when playing a recorded show. A reset fixed those and I haven't seen them since.


Did these ever come back or are you still working on no resets since the first? I did ok with no bugs for a week and then just this past week all of the navigation commands in a recorded show (rw, ff, 30s slip, etc.) starting acting buggy. I then flew across the country and haven't been home since. Didn't reset for fear my guide data might not load in time for some recordings. I'll reset when I get home and see how long that fixes the problem.

Most notable is that when I hit 30s slip more than once, it will work at the beginning of the show and then about 15 min in it will cycle through 1x, 2x, > (play), and ff and then play the show. It is the strangest thing.


----------



## krionic (Jul 25, 2006)

Hokie01 said:


> Did these ever come back or are you still working on no resets since the first? I did ok with no bugs for a week and then just this past week all of the navigation commands in a recorded show (rw, ff, 30s slip, etc.) starting acting buggy. [...]
> 
> Most notable is that when I hit 30s slip more than once, it will work at the beginning of the show and then about 15 min in it will cycle through 1x, 2x, > (play), and ff and then play the show. It is the strangest thing.


I ran into this right after getting 10C8 as well. Pressing STOP and starting viewing where I was fixed it (temporarily). It eventually creeped back in, and I had to reset. I have seen it since (once, and it went away with no reset).

But I had a sideline question as well... I have a SL for Eureka 7 on CN, and the strangest thing happened... It recorded the show, but it also recorded 2hrs 30minutes of programming before it. There was nothing set to record before or after this episode. I am also not able to rewind to view what was recorded. It beeps at me and stops there, just like it didn't record it. The length is shown correctly as 30 minutes. Anyone else come across this? (I've got the show saved, and it still shows it)

-Krionic


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Hokie01 said:


> Did these ever come back or are you still working on no resets since the first? I did ok with no bugs for a week and then just this past week all of the navigation commands in a recorded show (rw, ff, 30s slip, etc.) starting acting buggy. I then flew across the country and haven't been home since. Didn't reset for fear my guide data might not load in time for some recordings. I'll reset when I get home and see how long that fixes the problem.
> 
> Most notable is that when I hit 30s slip more than once, it will work at the beginning of the show and then about 15 min in it will cycle through 1x, 2x, > (play), and ff and then play the show. It is the strangest thing.


I've not run into this particular problem again after that RESET. There are other problems with the MIX Channels and the Search function that have cause me to RESET again, but I never saw this one again.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

So even after this latest update, which I still dont have, your still having to reset a lot ?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bobman said:


> So even after this latest update, which I still dont have, your still having to reset a lot ?


Only when I was playing with the MIX channels. I was attempting to reproduce the bug when selecting a channel from the MIX channel. As long as I'm not "pushing it" it's been running well. By not "pushing it" I'm referring to SLs < 20 and MYVOD < 60% used.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> When I first tried 10C8 I had some very strange problems when playing a recorded show. A reset fixed those and I haven't seen them since.


I haven't reset yet but I've had a couple of times now where, after the update, when it gets to the end of the recorded show it just sits at the black screen and doesn't do anything. Only way to get out of it was to hit stop or play something else from MYVOD.

The black screen came up acouple other times too but I'm not sure how or what I was doing (I think FF and pausing MYVOD's).


----------



## Cap'n Jack (Feb 16, 2006)

Is it just me, or does channel tuning run like molasses since the latest upgrade? This occurs either with the up or down or random entry. Yes i have reset the box.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Cap'n Jack;623011 said:


> Is it just me, or does channel tuning run like molasses since the latest upgrade? This occurs either with the up or down or random entry. Yes i have reset the box.


How much disk space do you have? I've noticed that it gets pretty sluggish when you get down below 25%.


----------



## Cap'n Jack (Feb 16, 2006)

qwerty said:


> How much disk space do you have? I've noticed that it gets pretty sluggish when you get down below 25%.


I have 80% available.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

cdworkin said:


> Oh my. I have crashed 2 of the R15s already and have just finished setting up my 3rd. I asked that they send me an R10 this time, but nope, got the R15 again. I am really quite shocked that something that has so many issues is sent out. I never had any issues with my Tivo, it was like old faithful compared to this R15 thing.
> 
> The tier 2 tech guy told me that since I have already crashed 2 of them it might be something wrong with the wiring in my house. Right.
> 
> ...


Yep. I've been through 3 or 4 of those things. I'm awaiting any HD developments. If not satisfatactory for my taste, it's back to E* for me ( where I barely had a problem..wjy oh why did I sitch?...free DVR and lower cost for a few months...why not? But I wanna go back!)


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Over the past few days I've been letting MYVOD fill up and adding more SLs to see if 10C8 has the same problems as previous versions when the R15 gets too busy. Turns out it does.

I was leaving for the day and most of the night yesterday so with MYVOD at 4% available and 29 SLs I loaded up the TDL to 100 by recording movies for the rest of the day. Get up this morning and turn on my R15 to get nothing. Wouldn't come out of StandBy via the remote or the front panel. The REC light was on.

So after a RED Button RESET it came back up. Took longer than usually but it came up. The last item recorded was at 2:00pm yesterday. Just about the time I setup the extra records and left. None of the movies or SLs set for overnight recorded.

BTW, I am now testing with both tuners active so I had them both set to record movies all day and night yesterday. Just a little too much for the R15 I guess.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> to see if 10C8 has the same problems as previous versions when the R15 gets too busy.


Just a wild unverified :grin: guess but if you read between the lines on some of Earls comments from his contact, I really do not think they are even addressing these types of problems in the updates as they dont effect that many and cant be reproduced by them in casual testing I think what was said.

I also think, another guess, that we are going to see new features and additional frills long before the stability issue for the power users and the first run logic are fully addressed.

I still dont have the new, err...well 6 week old, update yet but I am anxious to try it out now that I have two R-15's.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Just a wild unverified :grin: guess but if you read between the lines on some of Earls comments from his contact, I really do not think they are even addressing these types of problems in the updates as they dont effect that many and cant be reproduced by them in casual testing I think what was said.


Actually then my "in-betweens" haven't been as clear as I wanted them to be...

They are actually ARE addressing them... and they are now testing the units at the higher levels (more then 40SL's and hard drives at 75%+ full)...

Part of the root causes have been addressed in the C8... and we should continued improvement in the next version.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually then my "in-betweens" haven't been as clear as I wanted them to be...
> 
> They are actually ARE addressing them... and they are now testing the units at the higher levels (more then 40SL's and hard drives at 75%+ full)...
> 
> Part of the root causes have been addressed in the C8... and we should continued improvement in the next version.


Will I get that one? :lol:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They are actually ARE addressing them... and they are now testing the units at the higher levels (more then 40SL's and hard drives at 75%+ full)...


Sounds like good news. Just wish I got the latest update already.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Part of the root causes have been addressed in the C8... and we should continued improvement in the next version.


They have? Your profile of what they are testing is usally where two of mine are at and is update seems to slow things down a little bit on the R15 (maybe that's what they wanted). The jumpback seems to be slower to react and I've had my first (unexplained) messedup on a recording in quite awhile with this new upgrade. There seems to be more indications that it is doing something, unlike before where it just sat there while marking and deleting and searching in search.

It's good to know they are working on the elite users now. Or normal users as I like to call it .


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Those problems are not hard to reproduce. Load up the SLs, the TDL and MYVOD. Put it in StandBy overnight and see what happens. Now I' guessing that little J412 on the mainboard provides serial output of what the system is doing. So under these situations a log from this port should help in the debugging process.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Once again my -500 froze up overnight. Placed it in StandBy last night about 10:00pm and this morning, nothing. RED button RESET cleared it up. 24 SLs, 84% MYVOD available TDL currently at 31 (rebuilding after the reset).

This is the second overnight freeze in the last week.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

After reading the post above this might sound conflicting but I was just about to say that since the update, my two R-15s have not locked up once and I have done everything I could to make them lock up. I would consider this update, at least from my limited experience with it, on stability to be "greatly improved".

Yesterday I was not feeling well and sat on the couch all day and ran it though the ringer doing everything that I could to lock it up and could not. I did things that before resulted in lockups 100% of the time with no problem. I ran search after search after search, before occasional lockups, now none. I deleted and moved SL's in the Prioritzer, before 99% lockups now none.

I did get a garbled screen when the TDL was full and I had to delete a show to add another but I just waited a minute or so and it cleared. It did apprear to hang a couple other times but again just waiting it fixed itself or you could hit exit or back button to get out. This usually resulted in instability and a reset before but now it kept working.

I know I have been harsh about the R-15 lately but I have to give credit :lol:  :hurah: as the stability seems greatly improved. One of the keys I think we talked about in the past is to WAIT and dont just rush to reset right away.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I haven't had any problems with hangs while in the prioritizer or TDL. Right now I've got 24 SLs and 91 TDL items and was adjusting the SLs quite a bit after setup. The hangs I've got were all during the night when the unit was in StandBy.

Then again only run into the black screen/time bar problem once and trick play has been working great for me.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I haven't had any problems with hangs while in the prioritizer or TDL. Right now I've got 24 SLs and 91 TDL items and was adjusting the SLs quite a bit after setup. The hangs I've got were all during the night when the unit was in StandBy.
> 
> Then again only run into the black screen/time bar problem once and trick play has been working great for me.


I have the same problem since 10C8 only, never had it before. I haven't had any freezes while the R15 is on, which I used to have. Also, I've noticed some pixelation on playback, which I didn't have before.:nono:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I just want to give credit again , as when I vent about the bad points I vent a lot:sure:, but the latest update really seems to have improved the stability and stopped a lot of lockups that I used to always have and been able to reproduce every time.

For two days I was home sick and just watched show after show after show and fooled with everything I could with the R-15 and instead of constantly resetting like in the past, not a single reset and I was trying. 

I don't know if everyone is having this much luck but overall I am very pleased with the last update. The SL's also seem to be improved a little.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bobman said:


> but the latest update really seems to have improved the stability and stopped a lot of lockups that I used to always have and been able to reproduce every time.


I'll second that.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Bobman said:


> After reading the post above this might sound conflicting but I was just about to say that since the update, my two R-15s have not locked up once and I have done everything I could to make them lock up. I would consider this update, at least from my limited experience with it, on stability to be "greatly improved".
> 
> Yesterday I was not feeling well and sat on the couch all day and ran it though the ringer doing everything that I could to lock it up and could not. I did things that before resulted in lockups 100% of the time with no problem. I ran search after search after search, before occasional lockups, now none. I deleted and moved SL's in the Prioritzer, before 99% lockups now none.
> 
> ...


Normally I would edit a quote. I got 1047 on 8/6. Last night I was supposed to be recording two shows. One of them was also being sent to my TV. I wanted to watch a previously recorded show. I selected it but got back the show I was recording. I also discovered the second show was not recording. Even later I discovered the show that was coming to the TV wasn't recorded either. All of this had been set up earlier and showed correctly in my ToDo list.

BTW, in fiddling around with it and trying to avoid a reset, I discovered the machine, at 10:45, thought it had to start recording a show at 10:00. What's that about?

I had freezes and lock-ups all day yesterday. Finally, rather than reset again, I pulled the plug for a minute. Then I went back to record the two shows I missed, which were being rebroadcast later. Both showed up in my ToDo list. Only one got recorded.

I don't recall having these problems prior to this week. I am concerned that shows that say they will be recorded will not be recorded!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Since my prior post, one of my R-15's started experiencing playback problems like others have mentioned with freezing black screens and a few other strange things but still no lockups. I am not sure if it was here in this thread or not but right after I received the update I had a night of problem after problem like your talking then it just got much better with only an occasional playback problem.

In another thread some testing was done and it was claimed that the R-15 misses (MY approximation next not actual results) about 1 out of every 12 -14 recordings but I have never experienced that on my two R-15's. I could be mistaken as I dont sit with pencil and paper or a spreadsheet cross checking things but I know that all my top shows have been 100% recording as those I would notice instantly.

The R-15 that I have had for 8 or so months is working fine, the new R-15 is the one with the problems.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I have 1047. My DVR froze and I had to restart. When I did, two programs I recorded last night were gone! It is bad enough when things on the ToDo list fail to record. It is worse when you go to the trouble to make sure they are recorded and then the vanish.

Is there any way to back to a prior software release or are we stuck with this one until it is fixed?


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Every time I reset I lose all my guide information which means I can't try to record the programs I had previousely recorded that got lost when I reset. This could be avoided, I think, if there was a way to unfreeze the stupid thing without having to reset it.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought I had the darn thing working. It started to record and I went out. When I came back it was no longer recording. It actually had recorded, but it stopped after 15 minutes. This was on two shows.

This is really driving me nuts. I never had this much trouble on prior releases.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

rbpeirce said:


> Every time I reset I lose all my guide information which means I can't try to record the programs I had previousely recorded that got lost when I reset. This could be avoided, I think, if there was a way to unfreeze the stupid thing without having to reset it.


If you have SL's setup it should find them again. It will just take it awhile to add them back in. It needs 12-24 hours to rebuild the guide after/during that it will start to add back the SL shows. (sometimes it doesn't add them untill 30 mins before the show). If it's manual records then there have been some that reported they don't come back after a reset and you would have to wait for the guide data to come back.


----------



## Sammy2368 (Jul 12, 2006)

This afternoon my R15 is now stuck in a reboot loop. It goes to the 1st blue screen, then the 2nd, then the black screen, then the 1st blue screen, then the 2nd, then the black screen. It goes through this about 3 or 4 times, then it just stays off. Has anyone else had this problem? DirecTV is now sending my 3rd R15 since I've been a customer of DirecTV's back in May 2006. I am running software 10C8. Thanks everyone!!!!

-Greg


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

gregkeller said:


> This afternoon my R15 is now stuck in a reboot loop. It goes to the 1st blue screen, then the 2nd, then the black screen, then the 1st blue screen, then the 2nd, then the black screen. It goes through this about 3 or 4 times, then it just stays off. Has anyone else had this problem? DirecTV is now sending my 3rd R15 since I've been a customer of DirecTV's back in May 2006. I am running software 10C8. Thanks everyone!!!!
> 
> -Greg


I believe someone else posted the same problem a while back. If I remember correctly, D* determined it to be a drive failure.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

rbpeirce said:


> I have 1047. My DVR froze and I had to restart. When I did, two programs I recorded last night were gone! It is bad enough when things on the ToDo list fail to record. It is worse when you go to the trouble to make sure they are recorded and then the vanish.
> 
> Is there any way to back to a prior software release or are we stuck with this one until it is fixed?


You shouldn't loose recordings with a reboot. Maybe it froze while recording those shows the night before? In that case, you will lose the recordings when rebooting.

No way to go back to a previous version.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I used the 02468 trick on restart. The software was reloaded. I am hoping my problems stem from a faulty download. I note after forcing the download it still says 8/9/06, so that must be when 1047 went public, not when I initially downloaded it. I may actually have downloaded it just before all my problems started on Friday, but how would I ever know that? I do know it seemed to be working okay on Thursday, but I don't know what version was loaded then.

I am keeping my fingers crossed. 1047 seems to be working for some people on some machines. Maybe a fresh download will solve my problems.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The dates are frequently screwed up with a forced download.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

rbpeirce said:


> I used the 02468 trick on restart. The software was reloaded. I am hoping my problems stem from a faulty download.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed. 1047 seems to be working for some people on some machines. Maybe a fresh download will solve my problems.


Knock on wood; this may have worked! My wife likes General Hospital. I tried to record the Soap channel for GH Today on Friday and GH Yesterday on Saturday. Both failed. After re-installing the software I was able to get GH on Friday this morning. Of course all the other stuff I was trying to record is gone, but that's life.

I have run into problems before when software didn't get loaded properly and often reloading solved the problem. Maybe that is working here as well.


----------



## srdoebling (Jun 1, 2006)

rbpeirce said:


> Knock on wood; this may have worked! My wife likes General Hospital. I tried to record the Soap channel for GH Today on Friday and GH Yesterday on Saturday. Both failed. After re-installing the software I was able to get GH on Friday this morning. Of course all the other stuff I was trying to record is gone, but that's life.
> 
> I have run into problems before when software didn't get loaded properly and often reloading solved the problem. Maybe that is working here as well.


Can you point me to directions on the "02468 trick on restart". I am having the same problems with shows no recording that are on my TDL. It has not recorded since 8/13/06 even though last software update was 7/26/06? I was gone all week and didn't know until Saturday....then nothing recorded that I set up for this weekend - or it would start to record then stop & nothing was recorded!


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

srdoebling said:


> Can you point me to directions on the "02468 trick on restart". I am having the same problems with shows no recording that are on my TDL. It has not recorded since 8/13/06 even though last software update was 7/26/06? I was gone all week and didn't know until Saturday....then nothing recorded that I set up for this weekend - or it would start to record then stop & nothing was recorded!


Press the restart button. When the blue screen comes up press 0 2 4 6 8. The boot process cycles through the next screen and then says it is downloading software. However, I now conclude this does not work. The R15 seems to work fine as long as you don't ask it to record much (or anything). It had been working fine for us for months, but this week we needed to record a number of shows and it just kept failing and freezing.

I have two Tivos and I am going to use them for all my guture recording. It just isn't worth the aggravation to use the R15.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

srdoebling said:


> Can you point me to directions on the "02468 trick on restart". I am having the same problems with shows no recording that are on my TDL. It has not recorded since 8/13/06 even though last software update was 7/26/06? I was gone all week and didn't know until Saturday....then nothing recorded that I set up for this weekend - or it would start to record then stop & nothing was recorded!


Many questions are answered in the FAQ.


----------



## srdoebling (Jun 1, 2006)

rbpeirce said:


> Press the restart button. When the blue screen comes up press 0 2 4 6 8. The boot process cycles through the next screen and then says it is downloading software. However, I now conclude this does not work. The R15 seems to work fine as long as you don't ask it to record much (or anything). It had been working fine for us for months, but this week we needed to record a number of shows and it just kept failing and freezing.
> 
> I have two Tivos and I am going to use them for all my guture recording. It just isn't worth the aggravation to use the R15.


Thanks. I have had this R15 for just over 3 months and no issues until this last week when nothing recorded. Tried again this morning - started to record & looked fine then suddenly stopped recording.
I have 2 ReplayTV's -they are much more reliable and have much better features.....might give up on the DirecTV Tivo....


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

srdoebling said:


> Thanks. I have had this R15 for just over 3 months and no issues until this last week when nothing recorded. Tried again this morning - started to record & looked fine then suddenly stopped recording.
> I have 2 ReplayTV's -they are much more reliable and have much better features.....might give up on the DirecTV Tivo....


I have had mine for close to a year. Even when others were having problems with prior software releases, mine seemed to be okay. Then, last Friday, it started to freeze and crash several times a day. With one exception, no recording has run to completion. All seem to stop within five minutes. Even using it as a tuner fails. I am ready to pitch it in favor of my two Tivos.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I am running 1047.

I am trying to watch a two hour show on the History channel. In 1:20, I have had to restart the R15 threee times!!


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

klwillis said:


> To: All R15 Beta testers everywhere.
> Oh that includes anyone that has an R15.
> 
> This is not something all users will want to to do but if your R15 is unstable you may have to do it. You will need to do a RESET Everything so the entire hard drive is wiped, when the blue screen comes up use the 02468 to reinstall the software. Wait two days before programing your unit to records anything after the RESET Everything has been done.
> ...


Tried it; no joy. I wasn't even trying to program. I was just watching a show. It froze four times in two hours.

I have forced the download, pressed the reset button and unplugged the unit. Nothing seems to help. These problems only seemed to begin on Friday, 8/18, although setup says the software date is 8/9. I have no idea whether I actually got it on 8/9 or 8/18. If I got it on 8/9 I don't know why it worked okay for 9 days before failing.


----------



## srdoebling (Jun 1, 2006)

rbpeirce said:


> Tried it; no joy. I wasn't even trying to program. I was just watching a show. It froze four times in two hours.
> 
> I have forced the download, pressed the reset button and unplugged the unit. Nothing seems to help. These problems only seemed to begin on Friday, 8/18, although setup says the software date is 8/9. I have no idea whether I actually got it on 8/9 or 8/18. If I got it on 8/9 I don't know why it worked okay for 9 days before failing.


rbpeirce: my last software update was 7/26/06 but my problems did not start until after 8/13. Up until that point everything seemed fine, things recorded as planned, etc. I had similar problems with just watching a show live and then all the sudden the remote will not respond & you have to reset. i am really at a loss short of asking for a replacement

anyone have any ideas? it seems ridiculous to "not push it too hard".....that is crazy and useless.


----------



## Sammy2368 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think the software where the receivers download from has become corrupt. I've got issues of my own. My receiver will download the software and format the hard drive, but it stays in a reboot loop. DirecTV is coming Tuesday to install my third R15. We'll see what happens...


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I still can't get a recording to run for more than a couple of minutes, but it is working fine as a tuner and all the remote functions seem to be operational. I am now waiting for 104B, hoping it will restore my prior funcionality!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

rbpeirce said:


> I still can't get a recording to run for more than a couple of minutes, but it is working fine as a tuner and all the remote functions seem to be operational. I am now waiting for 104B, hoping it will restore my prior funcionality!


Did you ever try the Down Arrow/Record reset?


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Did you ever try the Down Arrow/Record reset?


No. It is my understanding that completely whipes the drive and I have stuff there I want to keep. I have done the 02468 reset a couple of times, but I just get a fresh download of 1047.

More bad news. I tried to record a show last night. This morning I could not change stations. List did not work unless I went to standby and back on and then it was black. Other buttons I tried worked, but I did not try everything.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Is 1047 having more problems ? I have 10c8 and have an occasional issue like everyone is talking but nothing like the 1047 people seem to be having.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Is 1047 having more problems ? I have 10c8 and have an occasional issue like everyone is talking but nothing like the 1047 people seem to be having.


I don't know how general it is. I am having a lot of problems with 1047. Actually, I am having a lot of problems since Thursday. Before that I think I was okay. My software download date is listed as 8/9. If that is true then it was working okay for about 9 days. Somebody else said their's was working okay for a week or so as well, so there may be some sort of delayed problem.

Right now, a recording will stop after 1-3 minutes. Attempting to view that recording will likely lock up the DVR. Using it just as a tuner seems to work for a fairly long period but even that will fail eventually.

OTOH, I can't really be sure it is 1047 on the R15-300 because I am suddenly having problems with my HR10-250 as well. However, my R10 seems to be fine. It is all very confusing. Before you ask, the R15-300 started to act up while it was on another dish, and with the R10 working, I don't think the problem is my dish or the lines, at least as far as the R15 is concerned.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Is 1047 having more problems ? I have 10c8 and have an occasional issue like everyone is talking but nothing like the 1047 people seem to be having.


I haven't noticed a change in frequency. To me, they're still occuring at about the same rate. The flaky transport controls and playback getting "stuck" started back with 10B8 if I remember correctly.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

rbpeirce said:


> No. It is my understanding that completely whipes the drive and I have stuff there I want to keep. I have done the 02468 reset a couple of times, but I just get a fresh download of 1047.
> 
> More bad news. I tried to record a show last night. This morning I could not change stations. List did not work unless I went to standby and back on and then it was black. Other buttons I tried worked, but I did not try everything.


Sounds like it's pretty much unusable right now. I really think the DA/R will correct your problems. I don't know how much you've got recorded, but at some point you need to think about cutting your losses and giving it a shot.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

What is very strange is that, even after resetting or a 02468, my old R-15 is working nice with hardly any issues but my new R-15 has all the problems now.

I wonder if some R-15 hardware is faulty as I cant see any other reason why 2 R-15's in the exact same location, same plug, same TV, etc.... perform so differently.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bobman said:


> What is very strange is that, even after resetting or a 02468, my old R-15 is working nice with hardly any issues but my new R-15 has all the problems now.
> 
> I wonder if some R-15 hardware is faulty as I cant see any other reason why 2 R-15's in the exact same location, same plug, same TV, etc.... perform so differently.


Did you say at one time you had a -300 and -500 or are they the same? Any diff in manufacturer dates?


----------



## steveymac (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok, i know this has probably been stated before, but i wanted to add the problems I'm having with my DVR's new software, just so you know!


 Unresponsive Remote Control: I have to press the DVR function controls several times for it work, and then if i press it too many times the function I pressed repeats. IE, to fast forward, I have to press fast forward three times for it to take, but sometimes it'll make the fast forward go three times as fast.
Bad rewinding functions: I'm not sure if this is a product of the above problem, but it is very annoying. What happens is if I have rewind going a 3x and above, none of my DVR buttons will work, it will go all the way to the begining of the recording, the screen will go black, and the LED ring will continously go around in circles for up to a minute (or the buttons are slow at working, BUT once it does the function i press, in this example pause, I have to wait for the LED ring to stop going around, this sometimes takes up to a minutes, then when the lights stop going around, i'm able to press play and it goes from there.)
 The "quick back" button doesn't work: again i'm not sure if this is a function of problem one. In this problem, if I press the jump back button it only goes back one second, and then I'm not able to press it again for about ten second. It used to be i could press the jump back button to the begining of the recording with no problems.
 When changing a channel the channel banner doesn't change to the program that I'm on for about 5 seconds even though the channel has already changed.
 I'm not sure what to call this issue, but, if while i'm rewinding I use the play button, and the jump back because the play button didn't work, no funtions will work after that.
Before you say my Batteries are dead, I have brand new batteries in the remote. I hope they fix this soon!
I'm sure I left some issues out, if so i'll update with an edit...
thanks,
stephen


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Have you tried the red reset button? It cured my similar issues.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Any diff in manufacturer dates?


I have 2 500's one made in August and one in September. (I am going from memory as I am not home.)


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

steveymac said:


> i wanted to add the problems I'm having with my DVR's new software,




Dont feel bad, I have seen all of them on my one R-15 but not on the other.

The only thing is to do a reset but that is only temporary and the problems all return shortly.


----------



## steveymac (Nov 30, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> Have you tried the red reset button? It cured my similar issues.


i've tried all sorts of resets... still does the same thing... i've had the system re-download the install and everything..


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

steveymac said:


> Unresponsive Remote Control: I have to press the DVR function controls several times for it work, and then if i press it too many times the function I pressed repeats. IE, to fast forward, I have to press fast forward three times for it to take, but sometimes it'll make the fast forward go three times as fast
> 
> Before you say my Batteries are dead, I have brand new batteries in the remote. I hope they fix this soon!
> I'm sure I left some issues out, if so i'll update with an edit...
> ...


How close are you to the unit? Someone else reproted problems with the remote's range.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

My first actual lockup  since 10c8 happened during a search last night. If was the new R-15 and thats the one seeing everyone elses issues. My old R-15  has been very solid since the update.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> How close are you to the unit? Someone else reproted problems with the remote's range.


Or does it go thru a glass door? Since the i/r seems to be kind of crappy, going thru glass could make it worse.


----------



## srdoebling (Jun 1, 2006)

Update: continuing to have recording and freezing with 1047 software. The R15 seems to record a show or 2 after a reset. Still resetting multiple times a day - especially if trying to do too many things at once. Decided to call DirecTV to lodge a complaint. Quickly got sent to upper level support when I explained the freezing/crashing with frequent resets. Upper level support suggested a reformat and then a swap of the unit if the reformat did not work. I pressed them on what they would send for a replacement and it would be the same model with same software. Tech finally admitted there was a programming problem and did not suspect a hard drive problem. Tech admitted it was a programming problem but had no date for release. I requested a credit - got one month (yippee!).
So - seems they know there are issues and are working on it.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

srdoebling said:


> Update: continuing to have recording and freezing with 1047 software. The R15 seems to record a show or 2 after a reset. Still resetting multiple times a day - especially if trying to do too many things at once. Decided to call DirecTV to lodge a complaint. Quickly got sent to upper level support when I explained the freezing/crashing with frequent resets. Upper level support suggested a reformat and then a swap of the unit if the reformat did not work. I pressed them on what they would send for a replacement and it would be the same model with same software. Tech finally admitted there was a programming problem and did not suspect a hard drive problem. Tech admitted it was a programming problem but had no date for release. I requested a credit - got one month (yippee!).
> So - seems they know there are issues and are working on it.


I would recommend the reformat as DTV suggested. The downside is you will loose your recordings and SLs. The upside is it may fix the problem.


----------



## srdoebling (Jun 1, 2006)

Wolffpack - why does a reformat improve the situation if it's a software issue???


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

srdoebling said:


> Update: continuing to have recording and freezing with 1047 software. The R15 seems to record a show or 2 after a reset. Still resetting multiple times a day - especially if trying to do too many things at once. Decided to call DirecTV to lodge a complaint. Quickly got sent to upper level support when I explained the freezing/crashing with frequent resets. Upper level support suggested a reformat and then a swap of the unit if the reformat did not work. I pressed them on what they would send for a replacement and it would be the same model with same software. Tech finally admitted there was a programming problem and did not suspect a hard drive problem. Tech admitted it was a programming problem but had no date for release. I requested a credit - got one month (yippee!).
> So - seems they know there are issues and are working on it.


You're lucky. After most resets I can record for no more than a few minutes. After one reset I could not record at all; I could not even pause and rewind live video. I have forced a download of 1047 several times without any luck. I am reluctant to whipe the drive because I have shows I want to retain. I am hoping the new software will help but if it doesn't I will be calling DTV to complain.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

srdoebling said:


> Wolffpack - why does a reformat improve the situation if it's a software issue???


I cant answer that directly but in the past my first R-15 had so many issues, constant resetting, lockups, etc... It was so unusable that I even stopped using it for a couple months. I think the OS gets screwed up with all the updates and forcing the updates that I did.

I did a full delete thru the menu then reformatted and its been much improved since on the same OS.

Now its my new 2nd R-15 with all the problems.


----------



## srdoebling (Jun 1, 2006)

The ability to record varies significantly......30 minutes programs seem OK. Freezes on pausing live TV- just had to reset again!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

srdoebling said:


> Wolffpack - why does a reformat improve the situation if it's a software issue???


Here's my theory. As shows record they start allocating HD space, the R15 then freezes or is RESET leaving pointers/clusters on the HD is some sort of "mess". Somewhat like powering down Windows without doing a shutdown. Once this happens over and over the R15 ends up with missing pointers, lost clusters, invalid files and such. On Windows you can do some equivalent of a "chkdsk" and clean those up. While the R15 "should" have it's version of a chkdsk that "should" run every time the system restarts we don't know if it does or how good it is. The reformat recreates the partition along with the FATs and resets all pointers. It then recreates the files on the HD that are used to track SLs, TDL and MYVOD (empty at this point). You start with a virgin drive.

All I do know for sure is that for some, reformatting does fix ongoing problems. I also know that I did not have any of the problems with slow response and black screens when I was on 10C8 and I'm not experiencing them now under 10D3.

As my R15 isn't my primary DVR (sits in my office) once a week I hit RESET with the unit in StandBy (not recording live buffer) and no shows recording and nothing scheduled for the next few hours. I also do a full reformat between the various tests I run the R15 through which ends up being about once a month. Right now I'm loading up my SLs and MYVOD to see if 10D3 is more stable with a fully loaded system than previous firmware versions. I did a format before I started this (about a week ago) and will do another when I'm done.

Other than a couple of freezes overnight a couple of weeks ago I've not been experiencing any stability, freezing, crashing, slow response.

So in the end to answer your question, the software bugs in the R15 cause it to freeze or cause the need for a RESET. Which in turn starts corrupting the FATs, directories, clusters and files on the HD. Which in turn causes more freezes and demands more RESETs. Which....you see the pattern here. After a while some find themselves running into all sorts of problems and performing RESETs daily. I do believe versions 10C8 and 10D3 are much less buggier than previous versions. So once someone performs a reformat they "clear the slate" and start over.

The last time I reformatted by R15 I first did a "Reset Defaults". Then did the reformat using the DOWN ARROW/RECORD method and then did a "Reset Everything" which runs back through the initial R15 setup process. This ends up with a clean HD and at least parts of the EEPROM reset. To go even further a 02468 would redownload the firmware although I haven't done that lately.

But again, this is just my theory.


----------



## srdoebling (Jun 1, 2006)

thanks, Wofflpack. I guess I will give it a shot. Seems like the reformat might be a good idea all around and especially before any future upgrades that might actually fix the problem. I am so disappointed with the R15. I have 2 other ReplayTV 5540's which are so problem free compared to this.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

srdoebling said:


> thanks, Wofflpack. I guess I will give it a shot. Seems like the reformat might be a good idea all around and especially before any future upgrades that might actually fix the problem. I am so disappointed with the R15. I have 2 other ReplayTV 5540's which are so problem free compared to this.


Keep us informed of your results.


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

Is there any special reason that the channel mapping on the R15 has gone from *XXXX* to *XXX-XX*?

As a result of the remapping, Channel 1000 has gone away...


----------



## rabi (Feb 10, 2006)

mhking said:


> Is there any special reason that the channel mapping on the R15 has gone from *XXXX* to *XXX-XX*?
> 
> As a result of the remapping, Channel 1000 has gone away...


I'm glad I'm not the only one

Check out the thread I just started
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62802


----------



## olegreydave (Mar 30, 2006)

Since my last red button reset a few days ago the R15 turns off (goes into standby) when I press Stop while viewing a recorded show. Not always, of course. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

olegreydave said:


> Since my last red button reset a few days ago the R15 turns off (goes into standby) when I press Stop while viewing a recorded show. Not always, of course. Anyone else seen this?


I've not seen that one. Might be a good idea to try another reset or even unplug it for a minute or so.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

olegreydave said:


> Since my last red button reset a few days ago the R15 turns off (goes into standby) when I press Stop while viewing a recorded show. Not always, of course. Anyone else seen this?


Did you spill anything on the remote? The stop and power button are close to each other so if you spilled something on the remote it could have crossed the contacts.


----------



## steveymac (Nov 30, 2004)

ok...to answer several people... 
My DVR is not behind a glass door, and I'm approximatley 12 ft from the receiver... range wasn't an issue before the update... 
I've tried doing a reformat, and it fixed it for like a day, and the issues came back...
thanks.
stephen


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

mhking said:


> Is there any special reason that the channel mapping on the R15 has gone from *XXXX* to *XXX-XX*?
> 
> As a result of the remapping, Channel 1000 has gone away...


mhking:

Regarding your sig: DTV has carried Sleuth for a while.


----------



## srdoebling (Jun 1, 2006)

Wolffpack - I finally did the complete reformat. Seemed to improve things if I keep the # of recordings low. We'll see how it works when I get back in 3 weeks with some new fall shows.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Good deal. Let us know good or bad. The info helps!!!


----------

